# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك "2013"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الســادة أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام 

أطيب التهاني والتبريكات بقرب حلول عيد الفطر المبارك

أعاده الله على المسلمين جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات

 :T W (4):

----------


## احمد الشريف

*
كل عام وانتم بخير عيدكم مبارك

بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر المبارك أعاده الله عليكم وأنتم ترفلون في حلل زاهية باهية من نعم الله الوفيرة، باسمي شخصيًا أتوجه إلى مقامكم الكريم بأخص التهاني وأخلص الأماني بأن يعيده الله عليكم وعلى الأمتين العربيةوالإسلامية باليُمْن والبركات، سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يمن على بلادنا العربية والإسلامية بالأمنوالاستقرار والرخاء وأن يجنبها كل مكروه، وأن يدفع عنها الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن .
وختامًا: نبتهل إلى الله تعالى أن يتقبل صيامكم وقيامكم وينصركم ويسدد خطاكم ويمدكم بعونه وتوفيقه، وأن يعم التقدم والرخاء والاستقرار والأمن بلادكم ، وأن يعز الأعضاء في كل مكان
.. وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..
*

----------

